# Question regarding SSPO



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

I just have a quick question regarding the SSPO academy... 

If a person was to go to the SSPO academy... does it give them a "step up" or an advantage to getting hired by a department... basically does it just look good on your resume.. or can it really help in employment?
Any information would be greatly appreciated...
Thank You,
PVD24


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Colleges love to see the SSPO as it gives you the training req'd to be hired by them, but not enough to get hired by a municipality. So, you are then stuck there in this day and age of self-sponsors, lay-off lists and lateral tranfers. No, that is not bitterness you hear in my voice....

STAY SAFE


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

Kevin,

Obviously you either need to use spellcheck or get a dictionary because you didn't "take advantage of free eduacation" afforded to you where you previously worked. 
I know it was a technical school and all, but they do have remedial English classes there for those overseas kids who wear those turbans. Maybe if you put your old uniform on & attend a class or two, they won't object. #-o #-o 
:L: :L:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Also keep in mind that there are other states that will take the SSPO academy as a full academy..not sure which one's..Trying to find that out myself...If I hear anything I will let you know...


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have heard some places N.H. may waive the SSPO . Kid form my home town was talking to me a few years back and said that the department he was looking to get on was looking too see if they could get a waiver for him. Depending on how far you want to go your best at looking down south and out west to go anywhere. Safe bet always check with the agency your looking at to see if they will wave the SSPO. Like everyone else is saying for right now no luck here in MA with having a city or town pick you up. It will look great on the old resume but you will have to go through another academy.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think eventually SSPO and MPOC will be one of the same. As it is now, the SSPO is only about 5 weeks shorter than MPOC.

Too bad they don't have a "supplement" class to convert SSPO to MPOC.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> I think eventually SSPO and MPOC will be one of the same. As it is now, the SSPO is only about 5 weeks shorter than MPOC.


Don't hold your breath! The SSPO was created specifically so it would have no municipal standing in Massachusetts. The concept was to create an academy that Campus Police Officers would not be able to hop right over to a municipality right after graduation. It sucks, but it is what it is. I remember hearing somewhere that it is recognized in NH and MN but I don't know for sure.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

I believe that NH will accept an SSPO with their version of a brown book test a two week NH law course and agency sponsorship. FL will give you a POST equivalency, but you need to go there to get it and take a number of tests first, and I think you need the agency to sponsor you.

:sb: SSPO was created due to the # of campus officers leaving dept's after completing an MPOC, and after the then MCJTC stopped running their few week long campus police academy. If the two were equal in length and had identical syllabuses (syllabi?), I still don't think that MPTC would recognize any hours of the SSPO. 

Any bills that MACLEA puts forward typically get killed in committee, (i.e. mutual aid and concurrent jurisdiction). As campus police officers, we need a strong legislative voice to assist campus law enforcement in professionalizing, promoting and expanding this line of work in MA, so that we can be on equal footing with municipal officers as a whole, and hopefully avoid the revolving door syndrome of new hires and bad hires. But, as campus LE officers, we have to be willing to hold ourselves and our agencies to that high standard in every aspect of the job. :sb: 

I will now get off my rather tall soapbox. :lol: 

STAY SAFE everyone.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

JP64,

You're right, we really could use a legislative voice in the Campus LE arena.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Can we begin comparing the educational value of the SSPO Vs the Reserve academy now? 

God ide like to see this!!!


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

off topic but...

how about using the police corp campus in weymouth and throwing a SSPO class in the metro boston area instead of new braintree?


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Probably b/c MSP doesn't own that academy.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

union1 said:


> Can we begin comparing the educational value of the SSPO Vs the Reserve academy now?
> 
> God ide like to see this!!!


I think you should ask Ralph what he thinks about this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Damn Kev,

All I can say is OUCH!! Other than that, I am virtually speachless, and that takes alot to do. I think I have been verbally spanked. :spank:


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

"spe*a*chless" should be:

speechless

Who needs remedial English classes?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

&lt;&lt;I think you should ask Ralph what he thinks about this>>

:wm:

Thats opening up the hoover dam.

Hey, can someone tell me how to copy and past quotes from other posts??


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

To John J and Union 1. The SSPO is ralph's claim to fame. According to him its harder than the Marine Corp


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

ecpd402 said:


> Marine Corp


Marine Corps not Corp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

Matchstick,

I should use the spellcheck more often but I don't. You got me there.


Speaking of the Marine Corps, does anyone know why they were created??

So the sailors would have someone to dance with, of course!!


----------



## GMAN (Oct 19, 2002)

The Marine Corps is the mens department of the Navy.


----------

